
Perfectionism – the killer of goals. How to change your mindset? - wrestlerman
https://wrestlerman.me/posts/dont-let-perfectionism-stop-you/
======
xfitm3
I wasted a lot of time being a perfectionist. I viewed my work as art and it
had to be perfect. Later I realized it’s not my work at all, it’s my
employers. I had also come close to burning out and I backed off quite a bit.
The switch flipped.

My work is a little sloppier now. If I feel bad all I do is remind myself of
the cool things I learned in my spare time. I’m better for it, and so is my
collective body of work.

~~~
wrestlerman
Similar story here. I don't feel bad, though. There is just not enough time
and resources to make every detail perfect. And I don't feel like overworking,
because it will just burn me out in the end.

------
wrestlerman
Hi, I wrote a post about perfectionism and how to deal with it. I think that
in a startup culture leaders are pretty aware of this issue as they have faced
it before (when building a product). Unfortunately, when it comes to new
hires, especially ones completely new to startups, they don't understand how
valuable their time is and what exactly they are being paid for. Many time
it's not the perfect code that matters, but half broken feature that can be
pushed to users to validate their needs.

What's your opinion? How many times have you had to deal with a colleague that
wanted everything to be perfect?

